# muc off?



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Anyone know if the bike cleaner is the same as the wheel cleaner just in a different bottle?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

WOW!

How did i edit your thread! 

LOL 

I think they are yes....


----------



## charliecroker (Oct 26, 2005)

yep..they definately are...i work opposite x- lite who make it and asked someone there last time i passed it.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

nice one charlie - any chance of some discount then?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

Megs wheel brightener is better 

Shipper


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Muc-off is better as a de-greaser


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

Shipper said:


> Megs wheel brightener is better
> 
> Shipper


Yep, couldn't agree more. I tried Muc-Off wheel cleaner quite some time ago and TBH I wasn't very impressed with it - certainly not in the same league as Megs Wheel Brightener.


----------



## charliecroker (Oct 26, 2005)

nogrille said:


> nice one charlie - any chance of some discount then?


halfords were knocking it out in the bike section half price last time i was in there....and short of me nipping in the warehouse when no one is looking (i work near there no in there)............................................................

computer says no!


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

pugoman said:


> Yep, couldn't agree more. I tried Muc-Off wheel cleaner quite some time ago and TBH I wasn't very impressed with it - certainly not in the same league as Megs Wheel Brightener.


Looks like I'm definatley going to have to try Megs Wheel Brightener then!


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I wouldnt use it myself, I used to use it on my bike.... it ate the anodized finish on my Campag Record cranks  

But I think they've changed the formula since for some reason


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Revolution are doing BOGOF on Muc Off 1ltr bottles just now, £7.99 for 2.

http://www.revolution.eu.com/

Site says it's a new formula - non-caustic, alkaline based, solvent free and bio-degradable.

http://www.muc-off.co.uk/carmuc-off.html


----------

